
Ohayo Sneak Peak - breck
http://breckyunits.com/ohayo-sneak-peak.html
======
breck
Also, in case you couldn't tell by the rough cut of the video, I should
mention that I am not starting a company around Ohayo or TN or ETNs. This is a
passion project for me and I have saved up enough to work on it full time for
a while. Don't expect polish in the early days, or you will be disappointed.
But DO expect a great, useful product in a few weeks time!

Thanks!

